# £59 - good price for 2 cab deadlocks?



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking at motorhome security.

I have found a company that sell 2 deadlocks for the cab inc del for £58.50

It is the D125 from safeways ltd

It looks VERY secure but I have no idea of a standard price for these?

http://www.innovation-engineering.co.uk/safewaysltd/motorhome.htm

Is this a good price? Good product?

If not can you suggest an alternative?

Many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rightz

Looks a very good product, and a good price - thanks for the tip.  

My only reservation is the key required to unlock them. My vivid imagination can picture a van full of smoke with flames licking at my ankles - and the wife can't remember where she put the key when she "tidied it up".

I would prefer one with a non-lockable action, but then of course it would be less secure.

Ho hum. Can't please everyone.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya

There's a range of security devices at :: Outdoor Bits ::, with a 5% members' discount :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just rang the guy from safeways and he said, without the key ,the only way to get through this lock would be to saw around the lock (its drill proof) so I'm happy that it is a good product.

As long as the key doesn't get 'tidied up' - very good point Zebedee 

Of course www.outdoorbits.com have a fantastic range of products - but on this occassion not what I was looking for!

So as long as the price looks good I think I may be buying the pair.

For those interested I found this lock through this site which tells you how to fit them:

http://www.xor.org.uk/unimog/mymog/deadlock.htm


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I had these fitted to my VW including the sliding door and tailgate. They are excellent. The keys have an enormous range of combinations but they are very compact and do not take up a great deal of room on a key ring. You can always get them supplied suited to the same key.
Well worth the money


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
I have fitted four Safeways locks to our Autosleeper Symbol van conversion and have a feature on installation on our website <<deadlocks>>

They are quite difficult to fit so you have to be confident about drilling precise holes in the doors.

The ones we have cannot be opened from the inside so we rarely have them locked when inside the van but have on occasions kept the front driver and passenger doors locked when parked in "dubious" places.

When we are in sleeping mode with the bed made up we have quite a lot of stuff stored on the front seats so that wouldn't be an emergency exit route anyway, but usually rely on a steel cable clipped between the doors at night together with the ordinary Boxer door locks :?

We are happy with them from the security aspect. We received two keys with each lock all matched so have eight keys, so spares are hidden in various places :lol:

HTH

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is how they do it in Russia - allegedly!


----------

